# Paulding Co. Turkey Hunt!!!



## thmbarry (Mar 18, 2009)

Just wondering where the paulding co. turkey hunters are at?I'm gearing up for the paulding forest wma turkeys, (cant wait to get a bird on the table). Has anyone seen any good activity on the south side? Past a few Jakes last week on the north side.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 18, 2009)

thmbarry said:


> Just wondering where the paulding co. turkey hunters are at?I'm gearing up for the paulding forest wma turkeys, (cant wait to get a bird on the table). Has anyone seen any good activity on the south side? Past a few Jakes last week on the north side.



Last time I went Turkey hunting out there I didn't even bother to bring a call along. There will about 9 million people calling Saturday morning in Paulding alone... Just sit back and let them do the work for ya...


----------



## christopher01 (Mar 18, 2009)

walked around on the southside yesterday, seen some tracks in the road but that was about it. turkey hunting's a new game to me, don't really know what to look for. maybe we'll have some luck this year, keep us updated on how you do.


----------



## irocz2u (Mar 18, 2009)

paulding  forest  turckey  are  hard to hunt  they  can  tell  u  were n what tipe  call  u use


----------



## The Crowe (Mar 20, 2009)

i live about 5 min away from the south end of paulding forest i seen a few but not as many as last year we will find out this weekend


----------



## Joker (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't wait to get out there . good luck guys!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 21, 2009)

I had plans to be there this morn,but the transmission went out in wife's 4runner.Friday was spent taking it out,Today was pent putting it back in


----------



## Dupree (Mar 22, 2009)

I killed one sat. morn and called one in for a friend today.
my bird- 7/8" spurs 9" beard
his- 1 1/4" spurs 11 1/2" beard


----------



## thmbarry (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats on the bird. I went saturday saw 3 hens crossing the road. Tried to put a chase on'em but there too fast for me. Oh well maybe ill just sit at the bottom of the hill were they cross. Might get lucky. Thats some good spurs...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 23, 2009)

Worked one this morning until 10:15.But he wouldn't play the game.He gobbled the whole time,but would not leave his strut zone


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Mar 23, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> Worked one this morning until 10:15.But he wouldn't play the game.He gobbled the whole time,but would not leave his strut zone



Are you guys sure that you are hunting in Paulding Forest??? I didnt even attempt this weekend due to the fact that it looked like a mexico border crossing with all of the cars parked on the side of the road. Since it's my backyard WMA I always scout it and find good sign and actually see birds but when the season comes, it just gets me down about going there. I got to meet up with you guys, consider yourself about the best hunters in Georgia if you can harvest a turkey at Paulding Forest!


----------



## Dupree (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah, ask the game warden. He gave me a ride out!


----------



## striper commander (Mar 23, 2009)

I got one up there saturday morning also. There were more people up there today than saturday.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 23, 2009)

ABBYS DAD said:


> Are you guys sure that you are hunting in Paulding Forest??? I didnt even attempt this weekend due to the fact that it looked like a mexico border crossing with all of the cars parked on the side of the road. Since it's my backyard WMA I always scout it and find good sign and actually see birds but when the season comes, it just gets me down about going there. I got to meet up with you guys, consider yourself about the best hunters in Georgia if you can harvest a turkey at Paulding Forest!



I didn't go Saturday.
Did see 4 trucks along the same road,but I was the only one at the gate this morn.


----------



## turkeys101 (May 18, 2009)

paulding forest has giant turkeys.ive seen 1 big one on the side of the road when i was driving near the wma.ive been there estimate 5-7 times last year.didnt go there this year though.i spent my time over at berry college and j.l. lester all season.i had a blast at that wma last season.


----------

